# Minnie's spay tomorrow :(



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Well the time has come and Minnie's spay is tomorrow :cry2:
I'm dreading leaving my baby there, fortunately I'm working tomorrow so hopefully that will keep my mind at ease but won't be able to pick her up until 4!! 

I just hope all will go well and my fur baby will recover quickly and be back to normal in no time at all  x x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Fingers crossed for Minnie. I am sure she will do well. Keep us posted of course. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I hope your day will go as quickly as possible and Minnie will be back home. Is she having traditional or keyhole spay?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck Minnie. And you too Beth.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck Minnie.... I'm sure you'll get on just fine 

It's probably best that you're working,it'll keep your mind occupied.

She'll be groggy to start with but it's amazing how quick they bounce back  

Keep us updated 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck, I know you will feel bad when you drop her off (no point in saying you won't), but hopefully your day will go fast and you can get her home for some gentle mummy cuddles. In a couple of days you will be saying how can I stop her racing around.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone  

She's having traditional I would've preferred keyhole but unfortunately none of the vets round her offer keyhole! 

I'm sure I'll be having a very sleepless night tonight's worrying......... 
I'll keep you updated and just can't wait for her to be home already and recovering well! I keep thinking to myself 'poor little girl doesn't know whats going to happen to her'  
We only worry as 'poo mummies'


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope it goes well tomorrow - you just have to remember that in 2 weeks time she'll be 100% better and often the worst part is keeping a your girlie from bouncing about and doodle dashing when she is meant to be taking things quietly while recovering.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

YES! Poo mommies do worry!! Do you have any onsies for when she gets home?? Sami and Carley did really well with these on and no worries about licking the wound. She will indeed be groggy and probably quiet for the night . . i fed small portion of chicken and rice, then small portion 3 hrs later. Hope all goes well for you both!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you Marzi and Nanci, 

I have got 2 onesies all ready for her iv heard a lot of people on here talking about them so thought they must be a good idea! 
That's really helpful about the food- thanks. Just praying tomorrow is plain sailing.... 

Thank you once again everyone


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

My Bess had her spay 3 weeks ago now and she was back to her normal self within a few days, she was only sleepy the day she had it done and then the next she was ok. She seemed to find it hard to settle in her bed, kept ruffling her bedding up and moving constantly but I think she was a little sore and couldn't quite get comfortable, but this did settle down after about 4 or 5 days.
Now is as if she had never had it done zooming around everywhere.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you Minnie! 
Was the most horrible thing leaving her this morning! 
Picked Minnie up at 4pm after work she was a lot brighter than I expected! Feel so much better now she is home  she's having asleep on me as we speak  her onesie will be going on soon  

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh Beth I hope she's ok, I think I spent nearly a week sat on a quilt on the floor just to stop Mable trying to jump up, but I think they know there limitations, hope se sleeps well tonight xx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

That's what I'm doing just sitting on the floor with her! Thank you, she's still very groggy but I guess she's on lots of drugs! 
Thank you :hug:


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw bless you so pleased all has gone well & she is home, it's hard to see them to start with as they look sad an feel so sorry for themselves! With lots of cuddles & loves she will be back to normal & full health soon x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So glad all went well, I am sure she will enjoy all the TLC


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad she is home and all is well. Big hug from us. Willow hired in July 16. I am already a mess. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad to hear it went ok and she's back home safe now. I'm sure in the morning she will a lot more perky and she'll bounce back in no time . 

Lots of girls getting done at the moment, Roo goes in for hers on Thursday.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck everyone with spays coming up  

We've even noticed a slight improvement as the evening went on... She was getting up herself a lot more which was great.. She hasn't really eaten much other than a few mouthfuls of chicken I gave her but the vet did say it is normal for them to not be interested in food! She's drinking tho which is something  
It's amazing considering she had a conventional spay the size of the incision- it's a lot smaller than I expected! Anyway, thank you to everyone for your kind messages, very much appreciated  xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So Glad Minnie got on OK and is already on the road to recovery.

A good sleep tonight will do her the world of good and I'm sure you'll see more improvements tomorrow. 

Aren't they such brave, resilient little souls....unlike us!!! 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All the bases are covered in previous posts... So all I can do is give you our best wishes.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So true Mairi!!! I was a wreck . . both times . . and they did quite well!! So very happy she did well and is enjoying some deserved cuddles . . gentle hugs from Sami and Carley!!! OOOOO


----------

